# Ariens Log Splitters with Subaru engine



## jvpski (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm looking at purchasing a 27 ton Ariens log splitter. It has a Subaru engine. Does anyone have any opinions on Ariens Log splitter and Subaru engines?

Thanks


----------



## olyman (Sep 13, 2009)

subaru bought out wisconsin some time back. i have one on my gene-i asked about them, and was told they are a great engine--mines great--cant tell ya about the splitter


----------



## husky455rancher (Sep 13, 2009)

i saw them today at the depot. they looked ok from what i could see. ive never ever heard anyone badmouth a robin engine!


----------



## Rookie1 (Sep 13, 2009)

I had to put a crank in one from a pressure washer. Coworker ran it out of oil. When I was inside it looked well built to me. I wouldnt be afraid to own one.They just arent as popular as the other engine makers.


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 13, 2009)

I have a buddy with a suburu 6.5 on a go kart. It went thru my other buddy's 13 year old, and now thru this guys 12 year old grandaughter. Its probably 3 or 4 years old. Still starts first pull, doesnt use oil, no smoking....well you get the point. I would own one in a minute.


----------



## ziggo_2 (Sep 13, 2009)

wigglesworth said:


> I have a buddy with a suburu 6.5 on a go kart. It went thru my other buddy's 13 year old, and now thru this guys 12 year old grandaughter. Its probably 3 or 4 years old. Still starts first pull, doesnt use oil, no smoking....well you get the point. I would own one in a minute.



Is it all wheel drive?


----------



## Valkyrie Rider (Sep 14, 2009)

These look MTDish. Anyone know if they are, in fact, made by MTD? I couldn't find them on Ariens Website.


----------



## jvpski (Sep 14, 2009)

I was told that they are made by Ariens in Wisconsin


----------



## Valkyrie Rider (Sep 14, 2009)

jvpski said:


> I was told that they are made by Ariens in Wisconsin




I inquired at another forum and got word from an Ariens employee that said that they are made in Brillion, WI at the Ariens plant.

I'm tempted to buy one over the Speeco/Huskee at Tractor supply I had figured on buying! I've always had good luck with Ariens products and also my local service/parts dealer that is maybe 10 minutes away. I know the engines are good if nothing else!


----------



## trialanderror (Sep 14, 2009)

jvpski said:


> I'm looking at purchasing a 27 ton Ariens log splitter. It has a Subaru engine. Does anyone have any opinions on Ariens Log splitter and Subaru engines?
> 
> Thanks



my log splitter is a fuel injected 1.3 litre aspire engine......it's ODBII too... 

it's a mazda engine with mitsubishi computer....

mines rated for 100ton at 4000PSI 

i guess my point is doesn't matter how mixed up, matched, or company name, long as it works?


----------



## NC4TN (Sep 14, 2009)

*Ariens splitter webpage*

I had to dig a little bit, but here's the website:

http://www.ariens.com/products_lawn...splitters/l_logsplitter_27/Pages/default.aspx

They do look MTDish, but I noticed that they do have a hydraulic filter, which is a nice feature.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Sep 14, 2009)

*Does it have a 2-stage pump?*



jvpski said:


> I'm looking at purchasing a 27 ton Ariens log splitter. It has a Subaru engine. Does anyone have any opinions on Ariens Log splitter and Subaru engines?
> 
> Thanks



I must admit the 4.5" dia. cylinder looks good. A 2-stage pump would hardly be required. Does it have one of those to boot?


----------



## NC4TN (Sep 14, 2009)

In a second look, they are are actually quite different than an MTD. Notice that the hydraulic reservoir is located perpendicular to the frame/hitch, not between the axles; everything underneath is protected very well. Also the pivot point looks to be much heavier than an MTD. Now, I am interested too.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Sep 14, 2009)

Meh. Aiens has a good name, but that thing looks cheesy. I hope it's not!


I hate to see good companies cheapen themselves down.


----------



## trouba (Sep 14, 2009)

My MTD has a filter.



NC4TN said:


> I had to dig a little bit, but here's the website:
> 
> http://www.ariens.com/products_lawn...splitters/l_logsplitter_27/Pages/default.aspx
> 
> They do look MTDish, but I noticed that they do have a hydraulic filter, which is a nice feature.


----------



## triptester (Sep 14, 2009)

From what can be seen on the web site the Ariens looks like a pretty well thought out machine. Engine and pump are away from the operator and protected. The short beam is less subject to flexing.

The one possible problem I see is the 6hp. engine which means it will have only a 11 gpm 2-stage pump . An 11 gpm pump with a 4.5" cylinder will run about a 16 second cycle time.


----------



## Wishie22 (Sep 14, 2009)

16.5 seconds cycle time - listed on there site


----------



## jvpski (Sep 14, 2009)

Overall it looked very well built to me. I may pull the trigger Thanks for the comments


----------



## brushbandit (Sep 16, 2009)

Decent looking splitter but that cycle time is painfully slow. Thats what kept me from buying one.


----------



## trailride (Aug 15, 2013)

*ariens 27 ton splitter*

I bought this splitter a few weeks ago and im very happy! it runs great and has alot of power. this thing will go through the knottest wood I have. make sure you buy hyd. oil with it. it came dry and needed two gals.


----------



## MofoG23 (Aug 15, 2013)

I've owned mine for several years with many, many cord split with it.

Great splitter and have not had a single issue....the Robin engine is one of the best I've owned. I liked it so much, my next big purchase (generator) has one as well.


----------



## tld400 (Aug 15, 2013)

I bought the same splitter you are looking at and it's a beast. It will split anything. View attachment 309586
. I don't even run it at max throttle and it still splits great. The only problem is i should of bought it sooner. Good luck with your choice.


----------



## qweesdraw (Aug 18, 2013)

My Subie engine has been great.
Only problem is shelling out $25 for a new air filter is a rape!
I can buy an air filter for my Dodge truck that is 5x larger for $5.


----------



## trailride (Aug 18, 2013)

*areins pump noise*

so today while splitting with these mechine.. the pump seemed alittle noisy, there was plenty of oil.
the ground was level. I really dont think it was an oil problem just a little winne like noise. does anyone know if these pumps are noisy? i dont really have anything to compare it too. thanks


----------



## BrokenToys (Aug 18, 2013)

qweesdraw said:


> My Subie engine has been great.
> Only problem is shelling out $25 for a new air filter is a rape!
> I can buy an air filter for my Dodge truck that is 5x larger for $5.



Sounds like parts on my Kawasaki FB460v engine on my Scag Mower. I got no complaints on that engine except for god forbid you need to replace something.


----------

